# Update on Shilo



## shilosmomma (Feb 28, 2013)

I have taken my baby boy to my friend who has an entership with a vet. She says that it is a 95% chance that he has it again. Its benign right now but it can become malignate within time. He has been a cuddle bug lately and that is how I know he doesnt feel good. Ill keep updating on his status!


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Shilo! Crossing our fingers and paws that it is benign. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying that it is benign and that you have lots more time with beautiful Shiloh!


----------

